# Possible Airflow problem in my case?



## cerealkillerxx (Jun 9, 2010)

My Phenom ii 965 x4 has been running hot lately so I decided to do a test to find out how hot. I used the latest version of OCCT and ran it for an hour. Under full load, my CPU runs at about 79c which from what I understand is not good. So, seeing as I bought this computer pre-built I decided to do some investigating on the airflow in the case. The exhaust fan was put in backwards!
Could that be causing my overheating CPU?

Here's a diagram I made of the airflow:









How does the airflow in my case look? Is there anything I could do to improve it? What about the backwards exhaust fan!? Thanks for any help.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Seeing as that is a liquid cooler, I suspect the fan is actually installed per manufacturer spec which usually advises installing the fan such that outside air is drawn in through the radiator. You could turn the fan over, but I doubt this is contributing to your high temperatures.

With temperatures that high, I'ld be more concerned the cooler is not functioning correctly, either from improper installation to the processor or from limited flow. How are the pump motor and radiator fan powered/controlled?


----------



## cerealkillerxx (Jun 9, 2010)

gcavan said:


> Seeing as that is a liquid cooler, I suspect the fan is actually installed per manufacturer spec which usually advises installing the fan such that outside air is drawn in through the radiator. You could turn the fan over, but I doubt this is contributing to your high temperatures.
> 
> With temperatures that high, I'ld be more concerned the cooler is not functioning correctly, either from improper installation to the processor or from limited flow. How are the pump motor and radiator fan powered/controlled?


I have no idea. I don't even know what to look for. This is my first computer with liquid cooling and I didn't build it. =/


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

That setup is correct for liquid cooling.

As gcavan said there must be an issue with the water cooling system not functioning correctly.

Does the pump make any irregular sounds?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> How are the pump motor and radiator fan powered/controlled?


Follow the fan/pump power leads. Each should terminate at a header on the motherboard or a discrete fan controller or will connect direct to the power supply. If a discrete controller is being used, make certain the controls are turned to full on.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## cerealkillerxx (Jun 9, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> That setup is correct for liquid cooling.
> 
> As gcavan said there must be an issue with the water cooling system not functioning correctly.
> 
> Does the pump make any irregular sounds?


No, it doesn't make any irregular sounds. Matter of fact, it doesn't make any noise at all.



gcavan said:


> Follow the fan/pump power leads. Each should terminate at a header on the motherboard or a discrete fan controller or will connect direct to the power supply. If a discrete controller is being used, make certain the controls are turned to full on.


The fan connects to a giant 4 prong thing on the power supply. The pump connects to a small 3 prong thing near the CPU. As far as I can tell, there is no controller but then again like I said, I'm not exactly sure what to look for. I'm assuming it would be similar to a fan controller?



Tyree said:


> Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


Newegg.com - CyberpowerPC Gamer Ultra 2042LQ Desktop PC Phenom II X4 965(3.4GHz) 4GB DDR3 1TB HDD Capacity NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250 Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> it doesn't make any irregular sounds. Matter of fact, it doesn't make any noise at all.


Quiet is good, but confirm the pump is actually running. Touch the pump with a finger. If you do not feel even a slight vibration, it may have failed. If nothing else, you should be able to hear the fluid circulating through the hoses.


----------



## cerealkillerxx (Jun 9, 2010)

gcavan said:


> Quiet is good, but confirm the pump is actually running. Touch the pump with a finger. If you do not feel even a slight vibration, it may have failed. If nothing else, you should be able to hear the fluid circulating through the hoses.


There are two hoses. The first hose I touched was vibrating, the second was not.


----------



## michaelb15 (Jun 13, 2008)

The processor may not be properly seated to the heatsink or what ever it is called on a liquid cooling unit... 

Because if the pump is running, and there is proper circulation (make sure there is no dust on any radiators) or no kinks in hoses, proper fluid levels, and... check to make sure it is properly seated on the processor...


Hope this helps..


----------



## cerealkillerxx (Jun 9, 2010)

UPDATE: I replaced the liquid cooling unit with a Corsair one and now the problem is solved!  The temperature was in the 40s C!

Question though. From when it was overheating, did that kill some of the lifespan of the processor or should it be ok for a few years?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Good to hear you got it sorted out. It's possible its life was shortened, but who can tell. So long as it is running stable, I wouldn't worry.


----------

